# Masterbuilt moel numbers?!



## Squirreljester (Jan 29, 2018)

To start with, hello, I'm new here, and I'd say I'm still a beginner smoker. I bought a firebox for my Chargriller grill 2 years ago, and I've probably smoked 8 racks of ribs and 2 briskets with it. I don't like constantly tending my fire and I can never get the heat to hold near the temps I want, it always swings wildly. I've tried some of the mods from online like I put 2 extra thermostats i the lid down near the racks, and I put a bunch of that high temp sealing foam around the lid and firebox, but I just need something easier to run.

So, I'm in the market for a new smoker, and I was all settled on the Masterbuilt 20070910 as a simple first time electric smoker but then I started looking at some of the fancier ones like the 20075315 for the added convenience of remote timers/monitors. That one is $342 on Amazon right now.

I also looked on my local garage sale facebook groups I belong to, and someone is selling a new in box 20070215 which I can't even find on Amazon. What the heck do these model numbers mean?! They seem to make no sense or have any rhyme or reason to them, and I can't find anywhere online that explains them, not even Masterbuilt's site. Has anyone on here deciphered them and can let me know what to look for?

Glad to be here, I hope to learn a lot poking around this site, and thanks in advance for any assistance anyone can provide.

-Erik


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

There are three main Mes smokers in 30 and 40".  Gen 1, 2 and 2.5.  They have started hybrids,blending good features of the gen 1 and 2.5 and applying it to the less favorable gen 2.  All the numbers may be a SS door on a black cabinet in 30" the another # in 40".  Then two more different numbers for a window in each size and on and on but It'll most likely be one of the three main generations.  Don't worry about numbers and look 

 Bearcarver
 signature that describes the different generations.  Start there first then find out size, window or not and color or SS.  Most prefer the gen 1 or bluetooth gen 2.5.


----------



## Squirreljester (Jan 29, 2018)

I looked on his profile and some of his posts and I didn't see any signature anywhere.

I wanted to stick with the gen 1's, hence the 20070910 choice, but the new new ones are getting really good reviews, and I'd like one with more features. I think the bluetooth one you reference is the 20070215 that I found, it says bluetooth all over the box. Is that one better than the 20075315 one I referenced on Amazon? The one on Amazon was like $450 marked down to $350 (ish), and from what I've found of the 20070215 it started around $350.

I want to buy one I'm gonna be happy with going from beginner to intermediate and keeping for at least 5+ years. I thought I had, but these new ones with all the added features and what appears to be better designed water pans and drip trays are really making me think I should start with a better one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

Just PM 

 Bearcarver
 & he can help you, he does all his smokes on Masterbuilts.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

I wouldn't go so much by Model Numbers. Some of them are even put on some smokers, just because of what store they're going to.

The important thing is to get the best Generation:
IMO the best one is the Gen #2.5.
Second Best is Gen #1.
Last is Gen #2.

Here's a lot of Info on all of them, except a couple Hybrids:
*About Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (Digital)*
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)


Bear*


----------



## Squirreljester (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for those writeups, very informative.

Instead of model numbers I'll put in links.

Am I to assume this one is a gen 2?

And this one is the bluetooth one from my garage sale site the person wants $275 for that I suspect is a gen 2.5.












Smoker



__ Squirreljester
__ Jan 29, 2018


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

Squirreljester said:


> Thanks for those writeups, very informative.
> 
> Instead of model numbers I'll put in links.
> 
> ...




Yes to both.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 4, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't go so much by Model Numbers. Some of them are even put on some smokers, just because of what store they're going to.
> 
> The important thing is to get the best Generation:
> IMO the best one is the Gen #2.5.
> ...



Hello sir!

100% complete newb to smoking here.  Always been a big griller, and recently decided to get a smoker (been wanting to get into smoking meats for awhile now).  Haven't purchased one yet.

After researching, I decided to go with an electric.  After deciding on electric, I decided to go with a Masterbuilt.  Then, I luckily stumbled upon this forum which appears to be a fantastic resource.  I read through the 2 threads you linked above, and WOW, thanks for posting and sharing all of that info.  Great stuff.

So, I stumbled upon a Masterbuilt at the Bass Pro shop down the street from me, and I'm not sure which generation it is.  There were no "out of the box" models on the floor to look at.  The box itself states "_Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite.  Bluetooth 30-inch Digital Electric Smoker_".  There's a picture of the unit on the box, it appears to have 6 shelves.

My question is, is this the same 2.5 gen you gave a very strong endorsement to in your "Bear's Thoughts & Findings" thread?

I know your thread was about a 40 inch, but this one I saw at Bass Pro appears to be the same, just a 30 inch version.

I think the 30 inch will be sufficient for my needs (will usually only be making food for 3-5 people).

The price was marked at 349.99.  Doesn't seem to be a particularly good price, but I guess that's the going rate for these things?

I think I spotted the 40 inch as well, but I think it was marked at 4 hundred-something, which is more than I'd like to spend as a complete newb, and I don't think 40 inches is a necessity for me.

Thoughts?


----------



## dr k (Feb 5, 2018)

Sam's has the 40" Gen 2.5 bluetooth with window and stand at $329.00 and goes on sale perodically at $279.00.  It's a great warming oven for the holidays or when ever to hold dishes of food when not smoking.  Checkout Sam's if you have one nearby.  You'll like not having to cut you brisket and ribs in half to fit them in a 30" Mes.  I'm cooking for 1 or 2 most of the time and if your cooking for 3 to 5 the 40" will be best I think.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Hello sir!
> 
> 100% complete newb to smoking here.  Always been a big griller, and recently decided to get a smoker (been wanting to get into smoking meats for awhile now).  Haven't purchased one yet.
> 
> ...




If it's Bluetooth, it should be a Gen #2.5.
However that's an awful lot of $$$ for an MES30.
I agree with "Kurt---Dr K" (above) that you should be able to find a Gen #2.5 MES 40 for that amount of $$$.

And as for 3 to 5 people, I started with an MES 30, because it's just Me & Mrs Bear, but a year later I got an MES 40, because I didn't like cutting ribs or Briskets in half, and one time I made 10 pounds of Beef Sticks, and could only fit 7 pounds in the MES 30.

Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 5, 2018)

okay,  so this would be a gen what?  its got the large oval water pan, the vent is on the top,  but it is not blue tooth its a rf remote.  is this a decent deal from amazon for this model or am i missing something?  Amazon wants $335 for this one.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 5, 2018)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts?slotId=1

or is this one the better option from Cabelas for $322?  

the cabelas one says lifetime warranty,  but I dont know how that works when the models change so often.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 5, 2018)

also,  what kind of real world range can a person expect from the Gen2.5 MES blue tooth stuff?  its about 120' from my house to the garage that this will be used in,  can I expect a signal or would that just be a wasted feature for me?

another question,  some have 6 racks,  some have 4 racks, for those with only 4... how often do you wish you had more racks?  I really cant see needing that many racks without overloading the machine from thermal mass.  am i missing something here or are the extra racks just window dressing?


----------



## dr k (Feb 5, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> okay,  so this would be a gen what?  its got the large oval water pan, the vent is on the top,  but it is not blue tooth its a rf remote.  is this a decent deal from amazon for this model or am i missing something?  Amazon wants $335 for this one.


Gen 1 all stainless steel with window and rf remote.  Way better range than the bluetooth.  Academy has the bluetooth insides and top left vent which is better than this top right vent (since all heating elements are bottom right) and is rf but more expensive I believe than these prices.  It's a hybrid so to speak.


----------



## Proximo (Feb 5, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> also,  what kind of real world range can a person expect from the Gen2.5 MES blue tooth stuff?  its about 120' from my house to the garage that this will be used in,  can I expect a signal or would that just be a wasted feature for me?
> 
> another question,  some have 6 racks,  some have 4 racks, for those with only 4... how often do you wish you had more racks?  I really cant see needing that many racks without overloading the machine from thermal mass.  am i missing something here or are the extra racks just window dressing?



I'm a complete newb, but from what I've read it's not necessarily the # of racks that's important, but rather the overall difference in space between the 30 inch and 40 inch models.

Seems like if you decide to go 30 inch, you may have trouble fitting certain items inside of it and as a result end up needing to cut them to get them in (ribs, etc).

The 40 inch seems to erase that problem.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 5, 2018)

Proximo said:


> I'm a complete newb, but from what I've read it's not necessarily the # of racks that's important, but rather the overall difference in space between the 30 inch and 40 inch models.
> 
> Seems like if you decide to go 30 inch, you may have trouble fitting certain items inside of it and as a result end up needing to cut them to get them in (ribs, etc).
> 
> The 40 inch seems to erase that problem.



the 30 was never an option for me,  I want to be able to do 10+ pound batches of sausage and looking in one I think 10 would be crowding it a bit.  I have seen 40s with both options and was wondering for those with 4 racks how often they wished they had more,  and for those with 6, how often they even use them all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> okay,  so this would be a gen what?  its got the large oval water pan, the vent is on the top,  but it is not blue tooth its a rf remote.  is this a decent deal from amazon for this model or am i missing something?  Amazon wants $335 for this one.





That is a Generation #1, and it looks like a 40. 
That seems a little high for the Gen #1, but if you can't find a Gen #2.5 for the same price, or less, I'd say it's worth it.
I think it should be less $$$/

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> the 30 was never an option for me,  I want to be able to do 10+ pound batches of sausage and looking in one I think 10 would be crowding it a bit.  I have seen 40s with both options and was wondering for those with 4 racks how often they wished they had more,  and for those with 6, how often they even use them all.




I have a 4 rack MES 40, and a 6 rack MES 40.
If you make a lot of Jerky the 6 rack would be nice.
However since I don't make a lot of Jerky, the only advantage I have found with the 6 rack is that if I need more head space, with the 6 rack I can use rack #1, #3, and #5, or #1 and #4.
Or like when I double smoke Ham Portions, I can put the pan of basting fat on #1, the Ham on #3, and another Ham on #5.

With a 4 rack I can't do that. I kinda have to do one Ham Portion at a time.

This is what I mean:
*Double Smoked Ham*


Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 5, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> If it's Bluetooth, it should be a Gen #2.5.
> However that's an awful lot of $$$ for an MES30.
> I agree with "Kurt---Dr K" (above) that you should be able to find a Gen #2.5 MES 40 for that amount of $$$.
> 
> ...



I actually snapped a picture of the 30 inch at Bass Pro, which I failed to include in my previous post.

Is this the gen 2.5 with the good reviews?

Regarding the $$$, I searched around a bit online and can't really find any good deals in my area.  I'm going to keep looking but may just bite the bullet and get this one (assuming it's a 2.5 and not a 2).  I prefer not to order online for delivery so I'm definitely limiting my options a bit.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 5, 2018)

Has to be maddening when the company cannot help.  That is why Bear has been and continues to be so helpful in MES matters.   I would just not have the patience.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> I actually snapped a picture of the 30 inch at Bass Pro, which I failed to include in my previous post.
> 
> Is this the gen 2.5 with the good reviews?
> 
> Regarding the $$$, I searched around a bit online and can't really find any good deals in my area.  I'm going to keep looking but may just bite the bullet and get this one (assuming it's a 2.5 and not a 2).  I prefer not to order online for delivery so I'm definitely limiting my options a bit.






Everything I can see on the box shows it's a Gen#2.5:
#1  Bluetooth.
#2  Sun Shield over the control panel.
Can't tell anything else without seeing where the top vent is, and the interior set-up, like the full width water pan with the split level bottom.

Masterbuilt is famous for price fluctuation. Prices for the MES 40 Gen #2.5 often go on sale for between $271 and $329.
But you might have to wait for it. It usually happens before Christmas, but could happen anytime.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Everything I can see on the box shows it's a Gen#2.5:
> #1  Bluetooth.
> #2  Sun Shield over the control panel.
> Can't tell anything else without seeing where the top vent is, and the interior set-up, like the full width water pan with the split level bottom.
> ...



Thanks.

I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for a good deal.  If I can't find anything within the next couple weeks I'll probably just bite the bullet and buy one of these 30 inchers from Bass Pro for $349.99.

Really looking forward to getting started and learning how to smoke some good meat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for a good deal.  If I can't find anything within the next couple weeks I'll probably just bite the bullet and buy one of these 30 inchers from Bass Pro for $349.99.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting started and learning how to smoke some good meat!



MES 40 Gen #2.5 search:
There was another one for $349, but it said sold out.
However here's one for $399 at True Value---Free Shipping to your store.
http://www.truevalue.com/catalog/pr...oryId=1587&type=product&cid=affiliate_1892283


That would be a much better deal that the 30" for $349.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

According to this, Sam's Club has the MES 40 Gen #2.5 for $329 at it's stores, if your particular store has it.
Link:
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/maste...35&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=1099011


Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> MES 40 Gen #2.5 search:
> There was another one for $349, but it said sold out.
> However here's one for $399 at True Value---Free Shipping to your store.
> http://www.truevalue.com/catalog/pr...oryId=1587&type=product&cid=affiliate_1892283
> ...



Ahh, I actually saw that deal yesterday but dismissed it because I thought it was a 2 and not a 2.5.

I must've mis-read your MES generation recognition pictures thread (for some reason I thought 4 shelves indicated GEN 2).

Unfortunately, I just tried to use the "free shipping to your store" on True Value's website, but then it immediately tells you that this item is no longer available for purchase online.  Tough break.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Ahh, I actually saw that deal yesterday but dismissed it because I thought it was a 2 and not a 2.5.
> 
> I must've mis-read your MES generation recognition pictures thread (for some reason I thought 4 shelves indicated GEN 2).
> 
> Unfortunately, I just tried to use the "free shipping to your store" on True Value's website, but then it immediately tells you that this item is no longer available for purchase online.  Tough break.




The "4 or 6 shelves" seems to be the luck of the draw when you're looking for one on sale. Not Generation specific.

I believe that is Model specific, but I would think finding one for a good price is more important.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> The "4 or 6 shelves" seems to be the luck of the draw when you're looking for one on sale. Not Generation specific.
> 
> I believe that is Model specific, but I would think finding one for a good price is more important.
> 
> Bear



Agreed!

And thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> The "4 or 6 shelves" seems to be the luck of the draw when you're looking for one on sale. Not Generation specific.
> 
> I believe that is Model specific, but I would think finding one for a good price is more important.
> 
> Bear



Just came across this one, which appears to be a fantastic deal, but I'm not sure it's a 2.5.  Sort of looks like it is, but I think it's some type of "Lowe's exclusive" model that Masterbuilt made.

Thoughts?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuil...-Common-34-449-in-Actual-34-449-in/1000274391


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Just came across this one, which appears to be a fantastic deal, but I'm not sure it's a 2.5.  Sort of looks like it is, but I think it's some type of "Lowe's exclusive" model that Masterbuilt made.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuil...-Common-34-449-in-Actual-34-449-in/1000274391




That's only an MES 30 Bluetooth Gen #2.5, with an 800 watt heating element.
That's a Great price, if that's what you want, but it's a lot less room & low power.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's only an MES 30 Bluetooth Gen #2.5, with an 800 watt heating element.
> That's a Great price, if that's what you want, but it's a lot less room & low power.
> 
> Bear



I'm glad you mentioned the wattage, as I noticed some are listed as 800 and others are 1200.  Seems like a pretty big disparity on the surface.

How does that difference in wattage translate into the smoker's performance?

Would you recommend staying away from the 800 watt versions altogether?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the wattage, as I noticed some are listed as 800 and others are 1200.  Seems like a pretty big disparity on the surface.
> 
> How does that difference in wattage translate into the smoker's performance?
> 
> Would you recommend staying away from the 800 watt versions altogether?




I think the 1200 is Fine for the MES 40, for both startup & recovery.

However I personally think the 800 is a little weak for the MES 30. Others may disagree though, but I never took a poll.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I think the 1200 is Fine for the MES 40, for both startup & recovery.
> 
> However I personally think the 800 is a little weak for the MES 30. Others may disagree though, but I never took a poll.
> 
> Bear



Hmmmm, I think I'll have to look into the wattage aspect a little more.  My initial feeling is to stay away from the 800, but I don't want to completely dismiss it quite yet.


Also, this one here is a 40 incher at a good price, and 1200 watt, but I think it's a 2, not a 2.5....?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuil...r-Common-40-472-in-Actual-40-472-in/999977666


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Hmmmm, I think I'll have to look into the wattage aspect a little more.  My initial feeling is to stay away from the 800, but I don't want to completely dismiss it quite yet.
> 
> 
> Also, this one here is a 40 incher at a good price, and 1200 watt, but I think it's a 2, not a 2.5....?
> ...



its pretty simple,  if you get a 30 you will be getting an 800W element,  if you get a 40 it comes with a 1200W element.  according to some that use them often the 800W element is at times challenged.  I see you are in Pennsylvania,  not quite as bad of winters as we have, but I am sure you still see some challenging temps,  if its in your budget I would look for the 40s with 1200W,  plenty of threads from guys that are frustrated with cookers that dont have enough space or heat output for what seem like normal sized batches of sausage.  These things are like garages and trucks... you will never somebody say they wished they had built it smaller or with less horsepower.


----------



## Proximo (Feb 6, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> its pretty simple,  if you get a 30 you will be getting an 800W element,  if you get a 40 it comes with a 1200W element.  according to some that use them often the 800W element is at times challenged.  I see you are in Pennsylvania,  not quite as bad of winters as we have, but I am sure you still see some challenging temps,  if its in your budget I would look for the 40s with 1200W,  plenty of threads from guys that are frustrated with cookers that dont have enough space or heat output for what seem like normal sized batches of sausage.  These things are like garages and trucks... you will never somebody say they wished they had built it smaller or with less horsepower.



Makes sense.  Completely agree with your rationale and the comparison to a garage or truck.

But to be clear, are you saying that ALL 30 inchers have the 800W element?  Or are there 30 inch models with wattage higher than that?  Genuinely curious.

Also, is there any significant difference in the risk of tripping a breaker using an 800W vs 1200W?

I have one outlet on my back patio which I envisioned using for whatever smoker I buy.  Wasn't too concerned about tripping a breaker initially, but now I'm wondering...


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Makes sense.  Completely agree with your rationale and the comparison to a garage or truck.
> 
> But to be clear, are you saying that ALL 30 inchers have the 800W element?  Or are there 30 inch models with wattage higher than that?  Genuinely curious.
> 
> ...



from what I have seen they only offer the units as I described them.  I havent seen a small unit with a bigger element nor have a I seen a 40 with an 800W element.   ya get whatcha get and you will like it!

as far as your breaker.. figure out which breaker controls that outlet and see what amperage its rated at.   the smallest you likely have on there is a 15 amp which  15 amps x 120V= 1800 watts of capability so you should be good to go unless somebody put other stuff on that circuit.  outdoor circuits are supposed to be wired to their own breaker if I remember correctly so you shouldnt have any worries by going with the 40.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> its pretty simple,  if you get a 30 you will be getting an 800W element,  if you get a 40 it comes with a 1200W element.  according to some that use them often the 800W element is at times challenged.  I see you are in Pennsylvania,  not quite as bad of winters as we have, but I am sure you still see some challenging temps,  if its in your budget I would look for the 40s with 1200W,  plenty of threads from guys that are frustrated with cookers that dont have enough space or heat output for what seem like normal sized batches of sausage.  These things are like garages and trucks... you will never somebody say they wished they had built it smaller or with less horsepower.




I just got back, but Proximo gave all the right answers above.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Hmmmm, I think I'll have to look into the wattage aspect a little more.  My initial feeling is to stay away from the 800, but I don't want to completely dismiss it quite yet.
> 
> 
> Also, this one here is a 40 incher at a good price, and 1200 watt, but I think it's a 2, not a 2.5....?
> ...




That is a Gen #2.
The worst thing about it is that stupid slanted drip plate you can see under the bottom rack. It has a small water pan hanging from the lower left end. Bad Design!

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That is a Gen #2.
> The worst thing about it is that stupid slanted drip plate you can see under the bottom rack. It has a small water pan hanging from the lower left end. Bad Design!
> 
> Bear



Gah!

I figured it was a gen 2.  I'm going to keep checking for deals, but right now I'm actually leaning towards that 30inch, 2.5 gen at Lowes for *$239.00*.  So far it's easily the best deal I've found (heck, Bass Pro is selling their 30inch 2.5 gen for 349.99).  I am seeing mixed opinions regarding the strength (or lack thereof) of the 800W, mainly in very cold weather.  But overall, the unit at Lowes does have very encouraging reviews.

One more question for you-  I noticed in other threads you mentioned that you were *not* using the Bluetooth functionality, but you did reference a "Maverick meat probe".  Can you tell me how this works? 

It seems like Masterbuilt hasn't quite perfected the Bluetooth technology (based on other reviews I've read), so I'd definitely be interested in what this Maverick actually does...?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Gah!
> 
> I figured it was a gen 2.  I'm going to keep checking for deals, but right now I'm actually leaning towards that 30inch, 2.5 gen at Lowes for *$239.00*.  So far it's easily the best deal I've found (heck, Bass Pro is selling their 30inch 2.5 gen for 349.99).  I am seeing mixed opinions regarding the strength (or lack thereof) of the 800W, mainly in very cold weather.  But overall, the unit at Lowes does have very encouraging reviews.
> 
> ...





My Maverick just measures the Temps in the Smoker & in the meat, and sends that from the transmitter unit to the receiver unit. If the Bluetooth was being used & working, it would do those same things, but you could also change your heat setting with your remote. I don't need that---It's rare that I make a change during a Smoke, and I could walk out there to do that.

As for getting the MES 30, I hate to see people get one & then a few months later wish they would have gotten the MES 40, like so many people, including me have done.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> My Maverick just measures the Temps in the Smoker & in the meat, and sends that from the transmitter unit to the receiver unit. If the Bluetooth was being used & working, it would do those same things, but you could also change your heat setting with your remote. I don't need that---It's rare that I make a change during a Smoke, and I could walk out there to do that.
> 
> As for getting the MES 30, I hate to see people get one & then a few months later wish they would have gotten the MES 40, like so many people, including me have done.
> 
> Bear




Thanks for the explanation.  I'll definitely be getting one of those Mavericks, as I'm not going to rely on the Bluetooth.

Also going to keep looking for a good deal on a 40inch gen 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I'll definitely be getting one of those Mavericks, as I'm not going to rely on the Bluetooth.
> 
> Also going to keep looking for a good deal on a 40inch gen 2.5.



No Sams around that you can get that MES 40 Gen #2.5 for $329 I posted above?

Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Gah!
> 
> I figured it was a gen 2.  I'm going to keep checking for deals, but right now I'm actually leaning towards that 30inch, 2.5 gen at Lowes for *$239.00*.  So far it's easily the best deal I've found (heck, Bass Pro is selling their 30inch 2.5 gen for 349.99).  I am seeing mixed opinions regarding the strength (or lack thereof) of the 800W, mainly in very cold weather.  But overall, the unit at Lowes does have very encouraging reviews.
> 
> ...



you can get a 40 2.5 from Cabelas for $322 right now.  no glass in the door,  but if you arent walking out there to look at it (blue tooth remote)  what do you need the window for right?;)    or a hybrid 40 from amazon for $335 with the window,  no blue tooth but it has a rf remote,  the vent is in the right hand corner so it looks like a gen 1 with some improvements?

I agree with Bear on this one,  I have a 30 in my garage right now that I borrowed just to play with before I make the switch to an electric unit,  they are tiny,  when it comes time to pull the trigger I know it will be a 40 or even larger if I decide to spend more money.

best of luck with your decision... ultimately it has to fit your needs as well as your budget.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> you can get a 40 2.5 from Cabelas for $322 right now.  no glass in the door,  but if you arent walking out there to look at it (blue tooth remote)  what do you need the window for right?;)    or a hybrid 40 from amazon for $335 with the window,  no blue tooth but it has a rf remote,  the vent is in the right hand corner so it looks like a gen 1 with some improvements?
> 
> I agree with Bear on this one,  I have a 30 in my garage right now that I borrowed just to play with before I make the switch to an electric unit,  they are tiny,  when it comes time to pull the trigger I know it will be a 40 or even larger if I decide to spend more money.
> 
> best of luck with your decision... ultimately it has to fit your needs as well as your budget.




That Hybrid is another good direction. The only thing I don't like about it is the vent being on the right, but that could be moved, or it could use a deflector plate if needed. At least it has the RF remote & the Window.

Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I'll definitely be getting one of those Mavericks, as I'm not going to rely on the Bluetooth.
> 
> Also going to keep looking for a good deal on a 40inch gen 2.5.



check out amazon.
you can get the maverick et-73 for under $50 and it comes with an extra set of probes.  This is the older model, but it works great, I have had mine for over 10 year I think.

also for the same money you can get the Maverick et732,  its the newer model,  supposedly better range and a little more features,  but no spare probes.

both of these were prime eligible so no freight if you have that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> check out amazon.
> you can get the maverick et-73 for under $50 and it comes with an extra set of probes.  This is the older model, but it works great, I have had mine for over 10 year I think.
> 
> also for the same money you can get the Maverick et732,  its the newer model,  supposedly better range and a little more features,  but no spare probes.
> ...




I would go with the ET-732---Much better range.
My first one, 9 years ago was the ET-73, but due to lack of range, it has been downgraded to Basement to Dining room Fridge Duty.
My ET-732s can see much better from my recliner to my front porch Smoker.

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> No Sams around that you can get that MES 40 Gen #2.5 for $329 I posted above?
> 
> Bear



Good call. 

Checking into it now.  Although I've never shopped at a Sam's club and am not a member.  Looks like they add a 10% surcharge to non-members (which would be significant for this purchase).  Might just have to get a friend who is a member to actually make the purchase.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Good call.
> 
> Checking into it now.  Although I've never shopped at a Sam's club and am not a member.  Looks like they add a 10% surcharge to non-members (which would be significant for this purchase).  Might just have to get a friend who is a member to actually make the purchase.




Yup---I know a few guys that do that.
$32 is $32 !!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Good call.
> 
> Checking into it now.  Although I've never shopped at a Sam's club and am not a member.  Looks like they add a 10% surcharge to non-members (which would be significant for this purchase).  Might just have to get a friend who is a member to actually make the purchase.


No card needed to get into Sam's anymore. You can buy alcohol there without a card. Go in with your buddy and have him scan his card at the self checkout and swipe your own card. Good to go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

dr k said:


> No card needed to get into Sam's anymore. You can buy alcohol there without a card. *Go in with your buddy and have him scan his card at the self checkout and swipe your own card. *Good to go.



Kurt,
Can you run that one by me again?
If you don't need a card, What card is your Buddy scanning, and then what card are you swiping?

Bear


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

These are more recent changes  You can walk in and the greeter doesn't need to see your Sam's card anymore because anyone without a Sam's card can go in and buy only alcohol  If you buy something other than alcohol then you need to have a Sam's card swiped (yours, your spouse, your friend's.)  Then whoever wants the smoker can swipe their credit card or cash. Many Sam's clubs are closing. Ours isn't. I'm not sure what is going on. I was blown away that anyone can go into a club and not be a member and buy alcohol.  This has been a year or more. When you pay for membership you get two cards and anyone can come in to get their pic taken you choose for the other card. More lenient for some reason.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Feb 7, 2018)

dr k said:


> These are more recent changes  You can walk in and the greeter doesn't need to see your Sam's card anymore because anyone without a Sam's card can go in and buy only alcohol  If you buy something other than alcohol then you need to have a Sam's card swiped (yours, your spouse, your friend's.)  Then whoever wants the smoker can swipe their credit card or cash. Many Sam's clubs are closing. Ours isn't. I'm not sure what is going on. I was blown away that anyone can go into a club and not be a member and buy alcohol.  This has been a year or more. When you pay for membership you get two cards and anyone can come in to get their pic taken you choose for the other card. More lenient for some reason.



He could probably just borrow his friends card.  I've never had anybody ask to look at mine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

dr k said:


> These are more recent changes  You can walk in and the greeter doesn't need to see your Sam's card anymore because anyone without a Sam's card can go in and buy only alcohol  If you buy something other than alcohol then you need to have a Sam's card swiped (yours, your spouse, your friend's.)  Then whoever wants the smoker can swipe their credit card or cash. Many Sam's clubs are closing. Ours isn't. I'm not sure what is going on. I was blown away that anyone can go into a club and not be a member and buy alcohol.  This has been a year or more. When you pay for membership you get two cards and anyone can come in to get their pic taken you choose for the other card. More lenient for some reason.




Now I get it !!
Thank You Sir!!

Bear


----------



## Proximo (Feb 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I would go with the ET-732---Much better range.
> My first one, 9 years ago was the ET-73, but due to lack of range, it has been downgraded to Basement to Dining room Fridge Duty.
> My ET-732s can see much better from my recliner to my front porch Smoker.
> 
> Bear



Thanks 

 Bearcarver
 and 

 jimmyinsd
 for the insight and opinions.  Much appreciated as I'm just getting started and most of this is new to me.

I did find the Mavericks on Amazon.  Decided to go with this one-


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2018)

Proximo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Bearcarver
> and
> ...




Yup---That's my favorite one---ET-732.
If you get it from Todd, at Amazing smoker, you can get your AMNPS & pellets & Dust too, all from the same place & since it's over $49 it's free shipping:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/64.htm

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Feb 26, 2018)

MES are simply not available up here for any reasonable price.   

unless you call $1000 reasonable.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2018)

nanuk said:


> MES are simply not available up here for any reasonable price.
> 
> unless you call $1000 reasonable.....




Yup----That's been a big problem I've seen here often.

Bear


----------

